# My DNP cycle



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 22, 2007)

It's been a while since I have been posting on here, so I thought why not get back by making a log.  This will not be used for any other reasons, no asking for sources, or any other related posts.  

I started out using DNP a few years ago, and have benefited very well from it.  Some say that the sides are to harsh, but they are only as bad as you make them...(I will not be arguing with anyone about the sides, so please don't even start) My diet is at 3200 calories coming mostly from protein. Carbs and fats are also being accounted for, carbs will be taken a little light though because of the heating effect that they have on DNP.

Im at 235 pounds, around 6'0 give or take a few inches, and about 13% body fat. Today is day one, and the only thing that I have noticed so far was the heating feeling.  Usually around day 4, the fat starts to come off for me.  The doseages are set low, because I only run it for about 12 days and the low doses work well for me.  I will keep everyone informed on my progress.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 23, 2007)

Day 2: 

Nothing really to extreme, just a little hot, but thats about it. It's perfect for the winter, because I would dehydrate so fast in the summer from sweating.  Im still the same weight, but again it doesn't really build up and kick in until day 4 for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2007)

what are you running it at?

Did you cap your own?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> what are you running it at?
> 
> Did you cap your own?



Hey Iaian, im running it at 200mg/day, taken every 24 hours.  I did cap it myself, it really is very easy besides it stains everything if your not careful.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 23, 2007)

you tapering up at all?

Yeah I have read about the horrible Yellow staining.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 24, 2007)

GL buddy ive read about this stuff hope you get some good results.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> you tapering up at all?
> 
> Yeah I have read about the horrible Yellow staining.



I don't think that Im going to taper down, when I run higher doses(i.e 400-600mg, I do), but since im using such a low dose, it's not necessary.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 25, 2007)

Day 4: I am starting to notice some fat loss around my leg and upper chest area.  I can feel that it's starting to hit me more as I am going on with the cycle.  The sweating does get bad sometimes, but it's worth it.  So far, the only annoying side affect is that I get the runs everyonce in a while.  I am drinking 2 gallons of water a day, and I am not feeling lethargic yet.  My stomach area does seem to be holding a bit of water, but thats expected while being on DNP.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 28, 2007)

The past couple of days, the heat got really ramped up.  The lethargy has been taken it's course, and the weight is dropping(6 pounds).  I look bloated around the stomach area, but that is expected.  I get tired so easlily...eating breakfast seems like a chore, and don't even ask about my lifting.  I have made the mistake of eating carbs before bed a few times, and I have really paid for it by waking up in a pool of sweat.  I bumped the dose up to 400mg, and I realized why I stopped running it at that, the sides really don't outweigh it's benefits. The weight will still come off, but just a little slower.  Any questions, hit me with them, ill be more than happy to answer.


----------



## Brutus_G (Dec 29, 2007)

Does it effect your lifting endurance or strength? Also i know you said not to try and argue with you about it but what are you reasons for running DNP with all its sides? thanks for taking the time to post up this log.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 29, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> Does it effect your lifting endurance or strength? Also i know you said not to try and argue with you about it but what are you reasons for running DNP with all its sides? thanks for taking the time to post up this log.



I would say that effect your endurance and strength for the time being.  It makes you very lethargic, that would be the only reason that I can think of.  I look at DNP being like t3 when it comes to the sides.  I say this because they both make me feel the same way, except DNP helps me drop more fat.  If you anyone has ever read about DNP, you always hear these stories that it could burn your insides, make your semen yellow, etc...  But from my experience and from others who have tried it before, it's not that bad.  I also like it alot better than t3 because you only run DNP for a short amount of time; t3 is usually 6 weeks of hell for me.  I always get blood work done afterwards, and when im on DNP, my electrolytes are a little out of wack due to being dehrdrated.  My doc tells me to stop at wawa and get a big jug of gatorade and they will be normal shortly.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 29, 2007)

I miss Wawa.  

Only place I've ever been where I don't have to speak to a human to order a sandwich and it always seems to come out right.    

On topic, I'm guessing DNP is an injectable?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Dec 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I miss Wawa.
> 
> Only place I've ever been where I don't have to speak to a human to order a sandwich and it always seems to come out right.
> 
> On topic, I'm guessing DNP is an injectable?



No, DNP is oral.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I have put the cycle to a halt.  I reached my goals, and see no more reason to continue.  I lost a total of 15 pounds, maintaing that 3 days after cycle was completed.  The water weight around my abs is now gone, which is great because I can now see the veins in my stomach again.


----------

